# did my Ps lay eggs?



## ssunnylee24 (Jan 10, 2008)

i seen a clear goo stuff on my tank w little white dots in em, r those eggs?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

how big are your fish and do you have pictures?


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Without pics I don't know what else it could be. Though white usually means unfertilized I believe, they would be orangish? if fertilized.

Post some pics!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If they are all clumped up together yes, but they would not be that color if they were fertilized.


----------

